# Tilly-cat blood test results much better than expected!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Back in 2019, before the deluge hit, Tilly-cat had a vet check and blood tests and was diagnosed with very early CKD (Chronic Kidney Disease), which is extremely common in older cats. I was advised to put her onto a low phosphorus renal diet, and planned further tests in 2020. Covid and Poppy's illness intervened and as Tilly was happy and eating reasonably well the tests kept getting put off, until I finally took her on Monday. I knew she had lost weight, which is not a good sign, and was anticipating a step change in her CKD. She will be 19 this summer, and at that age one has to prepare for the worst.

The blood test results are just in and took both her vet and me by surprise. Renal function tests are back within normal range, mostly right in the middle, as are liver, thyroid and all the other important ones. Phosphorus, potassium, glucose and calcium are bang on normal average. One or two minor things are slightly off, but nothing to cause concern. Apart from the weight loss she checked out well at her physical exam too - heart excellent, and no lumps other than the harmless cyst by her tail. And she was very good about sitting for the blood test once they remembered the file note about "minimal restraint" and asked her nicely instead!

No guarantees, of course - there are lots of things that would not show up on a blood test - but it means I can relax the low phosphorus regime just a bit and give her higher protein, more tempting food along with it, which may help build her weight back up a bit. And it is very nice to have one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news, fjm!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is wonderful news!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's great news, fjm!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Clever Tilly-Cat.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay Tilly-cat


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That _*is*_ good news,


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hurrah!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What really good news.


----------

